# Dropping Co2 Levels



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

All my plants were very young when I introduced them ito my tank. (Aponogeton bulbs, Crypts, Vals, Java fern, Wisteria, Watersprite). As they have all but doubled in size, is it common to have to add more CO2 to matain levels? (Seems logical to me) My levels have dropped from 19ppm to 12. Still getting constant bubbles, New 2Litre bottle, same mixture.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

It does seem logical and it's likely the case. In general I find that loss due to surface agitation and gas exchange has a larger impact on CO2 levels than plant uptake, even to the point of not being able to notice any change due to plant uptake in some tanks. If you can exclude any changes in your surface agitation, such as different placement of filter return, lower water level which would create more turbulance from filter return and so on, then I'd say it's safe to assume the plants are the ones responsible for the drop. If you need to raise levels you could either reduce surface agitation, add an extra bottle or increase the efficiency of your diffusion method...

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

For diffusion, I have been using a wooden diffuser. Nice small bubbles. But not sure if my diffusion is good or not. a powered reactor is difficult due to the tank size (20 High). Seem to generate too much current with my current powerhead.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

If you can push the air stone deeper, this will increse contact time with the bubbles. Also if you can have the bubbles flow into the current of yur filter/powerhead that may help a little too.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

nice set up


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at this little device. I use it in my 29g. It works great! It's cheap. What more can you ask?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


----------

